# Auto Clutch - anyone got one fitted?



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Im considering having an auto clutch fitted. Does anyone have one fitted, if so what do you think of it re reliability and performance / fuel consumption.

How much are they fitted and can they be removed and fitted to another vehicle

Are they suitable for a 5 tonne van, 3 ltr engine, 6 speed box (Fiat X250)

Any advice or comment welcome

Andy


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Autoclutch*

Our current van is Fiat 3 litre with Comfortmatic gearbox that changes gear automatically, a "robotized" manual box.

Before we bought this we did consider an auto clutch of our previous motorhome, the one we looked at was a button on the gear lever that you pressed instead of using you clutch pedal.

It was also attached to the brake so that the clutch would disengage when braking.

I don't see how this would make any difference in performance / fuel consumption, over using you foot on the clutch pedal, as all you are doing is pressing the button as you change gear. (Maybe someone will prove me wrong here?)

In the end we decided to change the van and get the fiat 3 litre auto.

(Edit) The cost of the system fitted is (either with gear lever or foot switch) £1295 + vat

http://www.carfi.co.uk/html/autoclutch.html

Bit more here: http://www.alfredbekker.co.uk/alfred-bekker-products/hand-controls-driving-aids/auto-clutch


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Many thanks for the response. I would like the comfortmatic box , but as that would mean changing vans and accessories which would result in many thousands being spent, its not an option  

I just hate having to change gear all the time when in heavy traffic plus I have some concerns about the longevity of the Fiat clutch

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This type of gear change was used in the NSU RO80, there was an electronic switch in the top of the gear lever, so when you put your hand on the stick it operated a relay to a vacumn cylider that operated the clutch lever at the gearbox.But you had to move G/stick into the gear you wanted. 
many people drove with their hands on the stick until they found they were losing drive.
It was also conbined with a torque converter as well, making it a type of fluid drive.
Again it was also on the early Hillmans and called I think easydrive.

cabby


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Many thanks for the response. I would like the comfortmatic box , but as that would mean changing vans and accessories which would result in many thousands being spent, its not an option
> 
> ...


You'll be using the same clutch only the operation will be different

Loddy


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

...and the comfortmatic uses the same clutch. Ours lasted 5,000 miles (but in fairness is probably the only definite comfortmatic clutch failure recorded on this forum)

See pictures here: in this thread


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Friend of mine had one fitted by Turbo Systems? in Lancashire. (No longer trading IIRC) 
After using the auto clutch for a couple of months. He decided to sell the van and go for a Comfortmatic fitted van. The auto clutch sytem was great for general driving conditions BUT a complete nightmare in heavy stop start traffic.
Before going down that route I would ask the fitting company for a test session in a vehicle already fitted with an auto clutch. If you cannot find a traffic jam, find a large empty car park or quiet road and simulate the stop starting of heavy traffic.
Don't forget to try hill starts!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

loddy said:


> Bubblehead said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Loddy

I fear that the problem with the clutch may be a human one - me


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You say you are fed up changing gear. But with an autoclutch you still are required to change gear. Its the clutch that is automated not the gearbox.

I tried one about 8 years ago and didn't like it. They might have improved since but the basic idea of a switch to operate the clutch and then a manual gearchange remains the same.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

gelathae said:


> You say you are fed up changing gear. But with an autoclutch you still are required to change gear. Its the clutch that is automated not the gearbox.
> 
> I tried one about 8 years ago and didn't like it. They might have improved since but the basic idea of a switch to operate the clutch and then a manual gearchange remains the same.


Sorry, I should have said Im fed up with pushing the clutch down all the time and not moving the lever

Andy


----------

